# turn well over to manuel power



## wolfwhisper (Aug 13, 2010)

I dont plan on getting solar power. my question is how do I convert my well over from electric power over to manuel in order to retrieve water from well when the shtf. could use any and all help. can do the work myself just need to know how. not afraid of hard work.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is one way but it's not cheap.
I would like one but not bad enough to spend the money.
Bison Hand Water Pumps


----------



## wolfwhisper (Aug 13, 2010)

backlash said:


> Here is one way but it's not cheap.
> I would like one but not bad enough to spend the money.
> Bison Hand Water Pumps


thank you for the info just what i was looking for. yes is a little pricey but cheaper then installing solar panels on your pump house. something like that for me well be to put back a little at a time , to pruchase. thanks bunches for your help:wave:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you look around on this site a bit there is a link to Drummrunners site, there are all kinds of solutions on it, one is for a foot valve pump , if you are not too deep it is cheap and relatively easy :scratch


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Check out places that sell to the Amish.
I purchased a high lift MANUAL pump (for deep wells) made out of all stainless steel for about $350.

If I have to, I can pump water, but I REALLY don't want to,
So one of the things I did when we went solar is buy up 'Repair' kits for the current pump,
And I purchased a second pump that sits in the corner.

If I can't re-gasket/seal, put in new springs and check valves (Balls) and get the primary pump working in about a day,
Then I drop the second pump in until the first one gets fixed and takes the 'Back-Up' position.

Most of the pump problems are in seals, valves, seats, impellers, ect.
And the 'Master Repair Kits' cover all that,
Usually for less than shipping & insurance will be to get your pump serviced...

Mine has been in place for 7 years with only one 'Issue',
Pipe that came out of the well head wasn't protected and rubbed through, creating a leak...

Splice kit for the pressure line and about two hours and I was back working again,
But I wonder how much water that thing pumped out before I found it!
The water didn't matter much, other than it soaked the crap out of a dirt driveway,
But how many hours did the pump run continuously...?

I have two pumps, two repair kits, and as soon as I see this pump is no longer offered by the manufacturer, I'm going to either get more full rebuild kits, or I'm going to get a more modern pump in put it in rotation...


----------



## tommu56 (Sep 19, 2010)

my cabin is off grid and I run a grundfus sqflex pump at 450ft
It runs off the inverter but doesn't have inrush like a standard submersible pump.

tom


----------



## WaterMaestro (Aug 15, 2011)

wolfwhisper said:


> I dont plan on getting solar power. my question is how do I convert my well over from electric power over to manuel in order to retrieve water from well when the shtf. could use any and all help. can do the work myself just need to know how. not afraid of hard work.


Try a FloJak pump. Its affordable even in a complete kit that will pump 250 feet above static. You can get a handle kit to cut the work. its at Flojak its made in Arkansas


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

You can make your own. Just use two check valves and take the springs out of them. Put a nipple between the fittings and make your packing there on the nipple. Sleeve it all with 2" pvc.


----------

